# shocks, springs, airbags or all 3 ?



## V8supercar (Sep 3, 2011)

Doing a 06 A4 gto for some dragracing next year and i see 2 things guys do to improve traction is rear springs and drag bags. I've seen on G-Force's site they have QA1 single adjustable stocker shocks . I was wondering if anyone has used these ?? And if new rear springs and drag bags are enough together for a high 12 second car or would the adjustable QA1's combined with the bags and springs perform well together and be worth the money ??I think with the 12 position adjustable shocks i can stiffen up the rear even more or would just raising the air pressure in the bags do the same thing and i'd be wasting money having both ?? Thanx .


----------

